# Saw this on the Italian forum



## andro (14/5/15)

from min 13.30

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (14/5/15)

not for me but interesting what people are cramming into a mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (14/5/15)

Very nice. I like it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Very nice. I like it.


Not as much as I like your new avatar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (14/5/15)

Andre said:


> Not as much as I like your new avatar



Hahaha.....it's only temporary. I was feeling wacky and then saw this on the internet and decided I feel much like that doggy looks, so I decided to make it an avvie...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Hahaha.....it's only temporary. I was feeling wacky and then saw this on the internet and decided I feel much like that doggy looks, so I decided to make it an avvie...lol



LOL zadiac, that pooch and you are worlds apart!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/5/15)

johan said:


> LOL zadiac, that pooch and you are worlds apart!



Hahaha....only in bone structure

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (14/5/15)

interesting look but not for these rough hands.


----------



## Waheed (15/5/15)

I can't seem to watch the video


----------

